# June 2010 Photo Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## clicker (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 1, 2010)

clicker said:


>



Nice, though I'd be tempted to take out the blue channel on the chair, I don't know if it's reflecion or fringing, but it detracts from the image a tad.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2010)

some belgian jazz music






some wierd belgian artwork






the pissing boy all masked up?!


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori I like that beatle artwork thingy 






Craptastic weird rgb swapping, negative ...


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 1, 2010)

Taken with Balda Baldax 1930's version

http://www.camerapedia.org/wiki/Baldax


----------



## cybertect (Jun 1, 2010)

It must be a day for chairs


----------



## cybertect (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Paulie Tandoori I like that beatle artwork thingy


thanks


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 2, 2010)

Man, that jeep photo really smacks you across the eyes. In a good way that is.

Loing the colours in todays entries cybertect - did have to bump the saturation to get those, or was the light ridiculously generous today?


----------



## cybertect (Jun 2, 2010)

The red chairs are _very_ red. I had to tame it a little to stop the channel from blowing.

The second shot was developed from RAW with a Velvia film emulation, which is pretty saturated.

Beyond that, most of it's down to contrast.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 2, 2010)

cybertect said:


> It must be a day for chairs



For some reason the name Christine Keeler came to mind  

http://iconicphotos.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/1697-large.jpg
http://iconicphotos.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/imageaxd.jpeg


----------



## clicker (Jun 2, 2010)

I would love to be Cybertect's eyes for a day. I absolutely adore your photographs....yes, all of them.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks


----------



## cybertect (Jun 2, 2010)

another take on the same chairs


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 2, 2010)

Unaviewable


----------



## cybertect (Jun 2, 2010)

How about now?


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## newharper (Jun 2, 2010)

still didn't work as only 59% of the image detail uploaded to the site. Ah well try again .


----------



## e19896 (Jun 2, 2010)

cybertect said:


> another take on the same chairs



Ha so nice..


----------



## e19896 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ive been asked and paid to walk The Sheffield Canal one day a week from June to the end of for some British Waterways propaganda, erm nice..


----------



## e19896 (Jun 2, 2010)

He calls round to mine each morning we have a chat, he has some of my Goats Milk and then he sits on me wall a fair deal we both get love..


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 2, 2010)

It'll be better than the 'propaganda they've got up at the moment. I passed a poster with a blinged up party girl on it yesterday, with the slogan "I love the canal, it's my chatroom".

Serious WTF.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 2, 2010)

cybertect said:


> another take on the same chairs



Nice! Love the bokeh.



stowpirate said:


>



I've always thought this kind of thing was cheating. Take two great abstract photos and jam them together, for some reason it's always more than the sum of it's parts.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 2, 2010)

e19896 said:


>



Human interest +
reflections +
leading line +
framed view of the distance
= win


----------



## e19896 (Jun 2, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Human interest +
> reflections +
> leading line +
> framed view of the distance
> = win



I might crop, but otherwise well happy with what i got i have to give them 30 images, i took 84 today? there is no manipulation other than converted from raw to jpg in gimp, well chuffed with the outcome of the work..


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 2, 2010)

Last two photos are just test shots in low light consisting of four photos combined.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 3, 2010)

e19896 said:


> He calls round to mine each morning we have a chat, he has some of my Goats Milk and then he sits on me wall a fair deal we both get love..



This photo gets better every time I see it. Which is weird.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 3, 2010)

How many times has it been now?


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 3, 2010)

I think it was four, but then I saw the thread was active it became five, and as I scrolled down, six because of my quoting it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 3, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> I think it was four, but then I saw the thread was active it became five, and as I scrolled down, six because of my quoting it.



Yes. I'd seen it twice, but now, after returning to the thread, it's four times.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2010)

e19896 said:


> I might crop, but otherwise well happy with what i got i have to give them 30 images, i took 84 today? there is no manipulation other than converted from raw to jpg in gimp, well chuffed with the outcome of the work..



That is a nice scene. A horizontal crop removing the sky may concentrate you on the fishing - it looks great as it is 

Only 84 

This coming weekend I should take well over 1000 possibly 200 on film


----------



## e19896 (Jun 3, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> That is a nice scene. A horizontal crop removing the sky may concentrate you on the fishing - it looks great as it is
> 
> Only 84
> 
> This coming weekend I should take well over 1000 possibly 200 on film






This is how it began, my hart did a dance of joy yes just 84 trying to limit what i take and giving the gigs a rest, passed that onto a friend he seems to be having fun mind and weeks in he will learn, such a joy to be out in the daytime and what a return..


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2010)

Stow - what are you doing to sharpen those pictures? It's quite disconcerting.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Stow - what are you doing to sharpen those pictures? It's quite disconcerting.



Picasa.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## badseed (Jun 3, 2010)

A moon
Not too sharp but the best I could manage with a 200mm


----------



## badseed (Jun 3, 2010)

Here it is sinking below the horizon*
*clearly a lie


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 3, 2010)

That's pretty ace for a 200mm! I can't do better with my 300mm.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 3, 2010)

Celeb spot near Tower Bridge today: Florence Welch (sans her Machine) apparently shooting a sequence for a video in the low-tide mud of the Thames.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2010)

Today I was fooling around with an application on my phone which is kind of quite clever...lets you make a panorama just by panning the camera across the scene in one swoop.

Anyway....


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2010)

Clockwork gadget with 1930's style


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Nina (Jun 4, 2010)

cybertect said:


> The red chairs are _very_ red. I had to tame it a little to stop the channel from blowing.
> 
> The second shot was developed from RAW with a Velvia film emulation, which is pretty saturated.
> 
> Beyond that, most of it's down to contrast.



I spotted the elephant


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 5, 2010)

I do not think you will ever see another one of these


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 5, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>



Nice shot!


----------



## badseed (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## badseed (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## badseed (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice series, particularly like the second, fourth and fifth ones.


----------



## badseed (Jun 6, 2010)

gamma globulins6 said:
			
		

> Nice series, particularly like the second, fourth and fifth ones.


Thanks, I bought a $29 Magnifying/Macro lens set off ebay so I was having a play with it.
I thought they turned out ok.


----------



## badseed (Jun 6, 2010)

Last one


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 6, 2010)

badseed said:


> Thanks, I bought a $29 Magnifying/Macro lens set off ebay so I was having a play with it.
> I thought they turned out ok.



Interesting. Any chance of a link?


----------



## badseed (Jun 6, 2010)

gamma globulins said:
			
		

> Interesting. Any chance of a link?


Every chance: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Close-Up-Lens-Set-MACRO-58mm-kit-Brand-New_W0QQitemZ390201969883QQihZ026QQcategoryZ3323QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_1927wt_1039

Bloke is in Poland but for some reason pretends to be in Glasgow.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmm, so they're essentially 'filters' (like my fisheye converter)? The fisheye has a macro thingy as part of it, but that's not it's primary purpose so it's, er, shit; and I guess I wrote off macro converters in general based on that experience, but you've made me rethink. Have you cropped any of the above or are they pretty much as shot?


----------



## badseed (Jun 6, 2010)

I think they are called Diopters. They screw onto the lens like a filter, I was expecting them to be shit but I thought it might be worth a punt. Turned out ok.
4th pic with ladybird is cropped others are just as shot.


----------



## badseed (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 6, 2010)

Droppin' Science


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 6, 2010)

Good colours. You're using a shorter shutter speed than I usually do but it seems to work pretty nicely.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 6, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Good colours. You're using a shorter shutter speed than I usually do but it seems to work pretty nicely.



massively retarded flash as well...

shutter speed on the flash was 1/128 and it's bust brightness was only 25hz at around 50mm so it gives that sharp blur look.

cheers tho I was happy with them I think the lighting in the Vibe Bar is actually quite condusive to taking good shots...


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 6, 2010)

Good in situ lighting is always nice*. And there's a lot of colour in the background so your shots don't feel like shots of just the people, but of the night and the place itself.

* I did a band shot a while ago and there were lots of red lights from the front, no back lighting, and a funny coloured ceiling. Flip me I struggled. Luckily they didn't mind direct flash, so I got a few guaranteed good uns and there were others I was able to fix in PP.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 6, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Good in situ lighting is always nice*. And there's a lot of colour in the background so your shots don't feel like shots of just the people, but of the night and the place itself.



cool then I've achieved my goal for the shots...

I have to admit I've been shotting parties for around 7 years now and I'm totally over the shooting people at them, you have to do the obligatory this group that group typical pose x 35 etc... 

it get's very boring so I'm leaning back towards saying fuck it and let's make arty photos rather than the usual detritus...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 6, 2010)

A couple from Newcastle Green Festival yesterday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 6, 2010)

And some more from the zombie walk later in the day (rest of the set is here):


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## ooo (Jun 7, 2010)

*Rome last week*

Took these in the streets of Roma:



 



in the restaurants:


----------



## ooo (Jun 7, 2010)

*Rome last week*

in the Vatican Museum:



 



and in Villa Borghese:


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 7, 2010)

Is it just me who cannot see the last 3 pictures by stowpirate?

Here are some from me:-


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> And some more from the zombie walk later in the day



Added some Photoshopped shots to the set.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 8, 2010)

stowpirate said:


>



Gah. Can't tell when you're using film or just photoscape...


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 8, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Gah. Can't tell when you're using film or just photoscape...








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4045/4678208066_e4168e340b_b.jpg

photoscaped


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## veracity (Jun 8, 2010)

*glistening onions*


----------



## veracity (Jun 8, 2010)

*down on plot*


----------



## cybertect (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jun 8, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Gah. Can't tell when you're using film or just photoscape...



I hope he doesn't abuse his film negatives quite like that.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jun 8, 2010)

Jutland





Which I think works pretty much. Taken from a moving car in mitigation.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicely caught in that case.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 9, 2010)

cybertect said:


> I hope he doesn't abuse his film negatives quite like that.



I abuse them with out of date paper developer and exhausted fixer


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 9, 2010)

cybertect said:


> I hope he doesn't abuse his film negatives quite like that.



We've all been caught short on the toilet at one point or another....



cybertect said:


>





tom_craggs said:


>



Love these!

Trying my hand at a mixed fashion/portrait style recently.





Probably more to follow as I process them.


----------



## Blunders500 (Jun 9, 2010)

Abandoned house near the village of Nevertell just off the A40999 in Hampnex















​


----------



## brix (Jun 9, 2010)

Edit:  Wrong thread, doh.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## dweller (Jun 10, 2010)

like your last two cybertect


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 10, 2010)

^ shoot them


----------



## e19896 (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jun 10, 2010)

cybertect said:


>



Nice:


----------



## cybertect (Jun 10, 2010)

ta


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 10, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Probably more to follow as I process them.



This one stands out


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 10, 2010)

e19896 said:


>



Good atmosphere


----------



## cybertect (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## danski (Jun 10, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Love these!
> 
> Trying my hand at a mixed fashion/portrait style recently.
> 
> ...




Erm, is that margate??? cos there's a spot that is laid out exactly the same as that.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 10, 2010)

dweller said:


>


is that clissold park?


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 11, 2010)

Zorki 1 Jupiter 8, Agfa APX 100 B&W, out of date multigrade paper developer & fixer


----------



## dweller (Jun 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is that clissold park?



No, it's Hampstead Heath by Highgate ponds.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 11, 2010)

more abused film


----------



## plurker (Jun 11, 2010)

_'ello 'ello 'ello_


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 11, 2010)

plurker said:


> _'ello 'ello 'ello_



I like those ghosts  

What shutter speed was you using on the GX100?


----------



## big eejit (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 12, 2010)

This is an old photo I decided to clean up after being inspired by this months competition to find something with a musical theme. 
Original looked like this:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3608/3588693054_6d1d770912_b.jpg


----------



## cybertect (Jun 12, 2010)

Left handed guitar or just flipped the wrong way round?


----------



## cybertect (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 12, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Left handed guitar or just flipped the wrong way round?



Wrong way round


----------



## plurker (Jun 12, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> I like those ghosts
> What shutter speed was you using on the GX100?



Thanks, more a lucky take than planned - it was on auto, as I've no idea how to use the bloody camera, it seems to have life of its own and set itself however it wants 
Very frustrating having to delete probably 70% of photos as they're not how I wanted them

info here tho: http://www.flickr.com/photos/piersmason/4612133223/meta/
Exposure:	0.125 sec (1/8)
Aperture:	f/2.9
Focal Length: 7.3 mm


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 13, 2010)

plurker said:


> Thanks, more a lucky take than planned - it was on auto, as I've no idea how to use the bloody camera, it seems to have life of its own and set itself however it wants
> Very frustrating having to delete probably 70% of photos as they're not how I wanted them
> 
> info here tho: http://www.flickr.com/photos/piersmason/4612133223/meta/
> ...



I have the same problem 











Taken with a well used 1932 Leica II with an uncoated 50mm f3.5 Elmar Lens.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## big eejit (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jun 15, 2010)

Ah, the Naked Bike Ride 

but not London? Bristol?


5-shot pano today of the view of The Shard and The City from Maltby Street, SE16: View Large


----------



## cybertect (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not quite sure why, but Southwark Council's gardeners are having fun on Tooley Street.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 15, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Ah, the Naked Bike Ride
> 
> but not London? Bristol?



Yup. Excellent turnout and great fun all round.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 16, 2010)

Experimenting with an orange filter on digital - straight to b/w


----------



## cybertect (Jun 16, 2010)

A different skyline from the norm...

Looking south over Bermondsey toward Crystal Palace from Jamaica Road SE1

View Large


----------



## Jackobi (Jun 17, 2010)

Didsbury Fair snapshots


----------



## teuchter (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 17, 2010)

e19896 said:


>



I like this one a lot!


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I like this one a lot!




Ta the bother i got for that, here is the rest i like going where you should not go and was looking for something other but found this lot..


----------



## plurker (Jun 17, 2010)

stowpirate said:


>



There is beauty in death sometimes.  I like this.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 17, 2010)

Taken with Russian Start SLr and Helios-44


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 17, 2010)

teuchter said:


>



Taken with film?


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 18, 2010)

stowpirate said:


>


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## kropotkin (Jun 18, 2010)

dlx1 said:
			
		

>



This is great


----------



## cybertect (Jun 18, 2010)

Another south London panorama, this time south and west from the Elephant to Waterloo as seen from the top of Guy's Hospital.

View Large: I've uploaded a larger than usual version [7775 x 1024] to Flickr this time


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Taken with film?


<br />
<br />
yes. Nearly ten years ago. Been doing some more negative scanning.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 19, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> This one stands out



Thanks Stow!



danski said:


> Erm, is that margate??? cos there's a spot that is laid out exactly the same as that.



Not, it's one of the alleyways of Nottingham. My model wasn't impressed with the locations I dropped her in.

Wow, some great shots since I was last here. On the last page I'm loving these two:



stowpirate said:


>





e19896 said:


>



Stow, you'll be pleased to hear I've come round; you can add vignettes on GIMP, but photoscape is much easier. And I'm loving the film emulator effects. The downside is that for this series I'm now easily doing 45 mins of post-processing per image....


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 19, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Stow, you'll be pleased to hear I've come round; you can add vignettes on GIMP, but photoscape is much easier. And I'm loving the film emulator effects. The downside is that for this series I'm now easily doing 45 mins of post-processing per image....



PhotoScape is a strange bit of software with some neat tricks. Unfortunatly it feels half baked. Gimp can do everything but is not that easy to use with thathidden confused menu structure. I think this is about to be fixed in the next release?


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah it's that half baked feel which put me off in the first place. I've noticed a definite venn overlap between the backlight/bloom effects in pscape and the fake HDR script I use for GIMP - they don't produce exactly the same effect, but it can be pretty close sometimes. Roll on the next version then...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 20, 2010)

Olympus XA toy camera


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2010)

stowpirate said:


>



i like this very much indeed


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 20, 2010)

Bridport:


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2010)

lol


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 20, 2010)

Paul Russell said:


> Bridport:



Typical turnout was it cold and wet at the time 











I just figured out what I was trying to do with this street scene. This XA lens is mediocre on this or there was camera shake


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 20, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Typical turnout was it cold and wet at the time



Oh, It was a nice day (yesterday) but the tent had only just opened. (Either that or the fact that I hadn't washed for a couple of weeks.)


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 20, 2010)

Must be the Johnny Canuck3  influence - Olympus XA again.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## fen_boy (Jun 21, 2010)

Damsel Fly at Wicken Fen.











Some sort of Hawker Dragonfly emerging from larvae casing thingy, not great photos, but interesting subject. It had crawled up that stem and sat there emerging and drying out for about 4 hours.

And a grown up one.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 21, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>



This would be a brilliant photo if there was an obvious opponent.

Does anyone know what those forked tails on drgonflies, damsel flies etc are for?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 21, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> This would be a brilliant photo if there was an obvious opponent.



If there were an obvious opponent, it would be an obvious photo. I'm not keen on obvious photos. 

Personally, I think the photo is better balanced by the two people with balloons.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 21, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> If there were an obvious opponent, it would be an obvious photo. I'm not keen on obvious photos.
> 
> Personally, I think the photo is better balanced by the two people with balloons.



Well, I was thinking the person in the apron would have made a good one if you'd shifted angle slightly (or if they'd wandered into the right spot). But your photo, your tastes.


----------



## ill-informed (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been watching these signets grow up, i see them most days but i can't get too close as their parents are a wee bit protective. But i managed to snap this one as they passed underneath a bridge....






I printed this off, laminated it and i'm going to put it in the bathroom, i was hoping to get another couple to get a signet theme, but no luck so far.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 21, 2010)

I love that cygnet picture, well done. You must have been very brave to get that close to them with the swans looking on.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 21, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Well, I was thinking the person in the apron would have made a good one if you'd shifted angle slightly (or if they'd wandered into the right spot). But your photo, your tastes.



Also, we have a dedicated "Submit Your Photo To The U75 Critics' thread, and this isn't it.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## ill-informed (Jun 21, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I love that cygnet picture, well done. You must have been very brave to get that close to them with the swans looking on.


Thanks. I was pretty safe on the bridge. It's my dog that they've more an issue with. Maybe i'll go one day without him and take some bread.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 22, 2010)

From test film taken with a £2 car boot sale Canon EOS 1000 with 35-80mm zoom. What a horrible plastic soulless camera these EOS things are - the most sophisticated film based camera I own argHHH!  

Film used was Ilford HP4 developed in Ilford multigrade paper developer and exhausted fixer.


----------



## e19896 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 23, 2010)

Like that last one enumbers!

I've been reprocessing old images again:











And another from the homeless princess series:


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 23, 2010)

gamma globulins where was the first two photos taken?


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 23, 2010)

ill-informed said:


> I've been watching these signets grow up, i see them most days but i can't get too close as their parents are a wee bit protective. But i managed to snap this one as they passed underneath a bridge....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just saw this, for some reason it wouldn't load on my home PC. Wow (!), is all I can say. Great shot.



stowpirate said:


> gamma globulins where was the first two photos taken?



Curbar edge, in the peak district (not far from Calver and a little further from Bakewell and Baslow). It was a very changeable day weather wise. A heavy shower rolled just after I took that second one. Here's one more, this time from after the rain:






(all were shot with my little pentax optio S - it does greens and yellows very well)


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Jun 23, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Curbar edge, in the peak district (not far from Calver and a little further from Bakewell and Baslow). It was a very changeable day weather wise. A heavy shower rolled just after I took that second one. Here's one more, this time from after the rain:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good un.

I'd be tempted to crop it just a bit above the horizon.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jun 23, 2010)

stowpirate said:


>



Yes!


----------



## cybertect (Jun 23, 2010)

A slightly different take on The Shard site today


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 24, 2010)

Taken with toy Olympus XA and photoscaped.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 25, 2010)

The view peeking through the maintenance hatch of one of the turbines at the top of the Strata tower at the Elephant.

I had the great pleasure of a guided tour by the architects this afternoon - there may be a few more to come


----------



## big eejit (Jun 25, 2010)

Love that signet pic. Delicious.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 26, 2010)

Taken with toy Olympus XA


----------



## cybertect (Jun 26, 2010)

Another pano, I'm afraid

This is looking north from 40 floors up at the Elephant & Castle - the view will normally cost you between £1.5 and £2.5 million. 


View Large


----------



## badseed (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## badseed (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 27, 2010)

More


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2010)

Hove


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 28, 2010)

badseed 2nd to lovely colours

GarfieldLeChat. Should that be NAT Website.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 28, 2010)

From Wings, Wheels & Steam Rougham Airfield


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 28, 2010)

Some snaps taken this afternoon in Northamptonshire...


----------



## clicker (Jun 28, 2010)

Biggin Hill Airshow esterday..............sweltering.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2010)

A few from the weekend.  Some more here.


----------



## clicker (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Jun 29, 2010)

^ SP looks like a nice day with Steam,  Planes, Cars  Clicker same show ?


----------



## clicker (Jun 29, 2010)

No...mine was Biggin Hill airshow....even walking around I was thinking StowPirate would love this!


----------



## sim667 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cheating a bit, these were shot in the last day or two of may, let me off please


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 29, 2010)

clicker said:


> No...mine was Biggin Hill airshow....even walking around I was thinking StowPirate would love this!



It is a long trek from Suffolk 

Biggin Hill Airshow and all those jets must be great excuse for taking a few hundred photos 

The Lancaster flew into Rougham Airfields airspace by accident on its way home ....


----------



## clicker (Jun 29, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> It is a long trek from Suffolk
> 
> Biggin Hill Airshow and all those jets must be great excuse for taking a few hundred photos
> 
> The Lancaster flew into Rougham Airfields airspace by accident on its way home ....



The Lanc was gorgeous and one of the few slow enough to actually photograph.....I've only got a point and shoot jobbie and took about 100 of pure sky....the newest plane ( i think) the Typhoon was there...600 miles per hour and the sexiest sounding plane ever to grace the skies...pure umpf....and they finished off with a Sally B.


----------



## idioteque (Jun 29, 2010)

Some pictures from Morocco.


----------



## idioteque (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## idioteque (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## sim667 (Jun 29, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Some pictures from Morocco.



Did u try any of that fermented butter? for some reason that stuff really appeals to me.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 29, 2010)

Some more snaps from Northamptonshire today...


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 29, 2010)

idioteque said:


>



you wanna put this in the summertime blues comp  i love all the ropes tying them together.



idioteque said:


>



droooool


----------



## a_chap (Jun 29, 2010)

On a sunny afternoon...

Flynn






Bracken


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 30, 2010)

idioteque said:


>



Camera collector heaven


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## idioteque (Jun 30, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> you wanna put this in the summertime blues comp  i love all the ropes tying them together.



Oooh thanks, I have done! I mean to enter every month but rarely do 



stowpirate said:


> Camera collector heaven



I actually thought of you when I walked past it


----------



## cybertect (Jun 30, 2010)

Renzo Piano's other project in London - the recently completed _Central St Giles_ mixed use development near Tottenham Court Road. The cladding panels are made from extruded terracotta with a coloured glaze.


The first one was taken from the Paramount bar at the top of Centre Point


----------



## cybertect (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## wayward bob (Jul 1, 2010)

i love how the crane follows the line of hte crepuscular rays 

(does anyone else find it impossible to read this thread when you just want to see the last pics?)


----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> That's a good un.
> 
> I'd be tempted to crop it just a bit above the horizon.



Thanks! I shall have a play. It is a bit of a pity about the sky.


----------

